# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voeding bij fybromyalgie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Voedings 'advies/tips' mbt Fibromyalgie*

Het lichaam is steeds aan het werk met cellen afbreken en opbouwen. Wanneer je dan gezond eet, kan je lichaam deze processen met plezier doen. Vooral voor mensen met fibroyalgie is gezonde voeding van belang. Het lichaam heeft al moeite om zich te herstellen en dan met gezond eten maak je het je lichaam makkelijker. Hieronder zijn enkele richtlijnen qua voeding beschreven. 

*Voeding*
- Begin de dag met een goed ontbijt
- Eet drie maal daags een maaltijd
- Eet fruit, rauwe groenten, vruchten, noten en zaden als tussendoortje
- Fruit, groentes en volkoren granen zijn goede koolhydraten die je het beste kan nemen
- Let op dat je onverzadigde vetten neemt en minder dierlijke, verzadigde vetten
- Vermijd het eten van varkensvlees, rood vlees, worst en andere vleesconserven
- Neem voldoende eiwitten. Deze zitten in kip, kalkoen, vis, bonen en peulvruchten
- Eet voldoende vezels zoals fruit, groente, granen en peulvruchten
- Probeer geen suiker en suikervervangers te eten of te drinken
- Je kunt zure melkproducten nemen, maar beter geen melk en kaasproducten
- Vermijd producten met E621 en E624
- Snacks en junkfood is beter om te vermijden
- Eet verse producten. Voedsel uit potten, blikjes en pakjes bevatten toevoegingen
- Ontzuringsthee is aan te raden. Daarnaast veel water drinken om het lichaam goed te zuiveren
- Roken, chocola, cola, koffie en alcohol zijn beter te vermijden
- Zeezout is beter om te gebruiken
- Voedinssupplementen kunnen een goede aanvulling zijn. Het lijkt eroop dat Fibrofit een goed werkende supplement is.

Bronnen
fibromyalgie.nl

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor Allen: Ik lees veel informatie hier op deze pagina's over Fibromyalgie, ik kan niet alles in èèn keer in mij opnemen dus ik zal dat in gedeeltes doen. het is interessant om te lezen, dus ik wil daar een ieder voor bedanken die hier iets over geschreven heeft! Goed en knus weekend.
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth9  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Elisabeth9,

Heb je zelf Fibromyalgie?
Neem gerust je tijd om alles wat je wil lezen en interessant vind om te lezen te lezen!
Jij ook een fijn weekend!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Luuss0404,

Ik heb Posttraumatische Dystrofie, en mijn arts zei dat ik Fibromyalgie heb...ik heb mij er nooit in verdiept maar sinds ik op deze site zit van MediCity wordt het bijna logisch dat je rustig op je gemakkie eens wat artikelen gaat lezen. je hoeft er de deur niet voor uit, en ik kan dat in alle rust doen. dank voor je antwoord terug, het lijkt mij hier een heel fijne site met mensen die oprecht belangstelling stellen in de andere persoon! nog even en het voelt als een warm bad, gek genoeg zit ik hier pas een aantal dagen maar mijn gevoel is hier goed over. ik wil graag over van alles en nog wat lezen, want ik vindt het boeiend. ik wens je nog een goede zonnige zondag.

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile: 

ps: Mooie lijfspreuk!..... : D

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Eliabeth,

Dat zijn geen fijne diagnoses  :Frown:  
Ja is wel handig om je te verdiepen over de aandoeningen die je hebt, hopelijk kom je nog achter tips en adviezen van anderen waar de arts of jijzelf niet op bent gekomen waardoor het leven wat dragelijker en makkelijker wordt en kan je anderen helpen met jou ervaringen!
Fijn dat je gevoel over dit forum en de oprechte belangstellin van de leden goed is tot nu toe  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Luuss,

Ik ben er aan gewend om van alles te hebben. zoals veel personen hier op MediCity.( en jijzelf)..ik denk dat Fibromyalgie verschillend kan zijn zoals reuma...daar bestaan ook meer dan 100 soorten van. lang geleden ging ik regelmatig naar Nordhorn ( Duitsland) als ik bijna niet meer kon lopen en andere zaken. daar was een goede arts, helaas oefent hij zijn praktijk niet meer uit, later kreeg ik in 2000 veel ellende erbij, namelijk die Posttraumatische Dystropie... :Frown:  ik ben nu ook volledig afgekeurd!!! ik lees van alles en het brengt mij wel af en toe op een idee, of dat ik het herken, of dat ik zelf een tip hebt...jij bedankt voor de info over bepaalde onderwerpen, erggg prettig!  :Big Grin:  Gelukkig ben ik een positief mens anders had ik dit allemaal niet kunnen volhouden...nogmaals dank..aan MediCity herken je soms ziektebeelden van anderen, èn het geeft steun en troost!!!

Liefs Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zulmira

Hallo alle fibo"s
Mijn vriendin heeft net als zo vele fibromyalagie zo als zo vele hier op de site (trouwen ik ben haar vriend Nico van Aken.) heb inmiddels al behoorlijk wat gelezen hierover maar over eten en fibo nog maar heel weinig wie heeft hier ervaring mee of info over en wil dar met ons over e-mailen ([email protected]) Dan heb ik nog een vraag wie heeft er ervaring met pijn in zijn hooft als of je een kater hebt je hoofd bonst en klopt en je ogen worden heel zwaar van boven af. Lieve mensen we zouden jullie dankbaar zijn,en ja hebben jullie vragen laat maar horen we staan vermeld als zulmira

----------


## mamalien

hallo zulmira,

ik ben ondertussen 31 jaar en heb van een auto ongeluk chronische pijnen en sinds dit jaar heb ik fibromyalgie. ik heb ook zo'n hoofdpijnen,zware ogen en soms zo fel kloppend alsof ze met een hamer tegen mijn hoofd kloppen. ik heb sindien depacinne chrono 500 voorgeschreven gekregen (is een medicatie voor mensen met epilepsie maar uit onderzoek is gebleken dat het helpt tegen migraine) ik neem het nu al drie jaar en ben er zéér tevree mee. bovendien is het gratis in de apotheek omdat het een levens noodzakelijk medicijn is. je moet wel een voorschrifje afgeven. is misschien een goeie tip voor je  :Wink: 
groetjes
mamalien

----------


## kootje1953

bedankt voor de tip zal het aan mijn vriendin door geven

----------

